# Pistol for pigs



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Thinking about getting a new pistol. Thought I might carry it in areas where pigs have been reported on the odd chance that I might come across one. Any thoughts on a good gun/caliber for pigs?


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Personally I chose a Taurus Tracker 44 caliber. I can shoot 44 Special for practice and .44 Magnum for serious hunting. One thing that I really like about this handgun is that it comes with a muzzle break from the factory.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Rugers and Redhawk and Super Redhawk, S&W Models 29 and 69, Taurus Raging Bull and Tracker - all are great double action .44 magnum revolvers available with a 4" barrel, one of which is bound to tickle your fancy.

Other cartridges are out there but the .44 Mag is hard to top for power, versatility and economy.

I'm not a fan of ported hunting pistols BTW, too hard on the ears.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I would think a big powerful one.I have heard that if you just wing em they can come after you.So make the first one count.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Taurus Raging Bull .454 Casull 300gr hollow point, pig, deer, bear, elk, moose, etc...


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

snowman said:


> Taurus Raging Bull .454 Casull 300gr hollow point, pig, deer, bear, elk, moose, etc...


Might be too big. Big is good, control is better.
Recoil doesn't bother me much but I will admit that it affects my accuracy.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have seen many an Alabama/ Mississippi pig up tp 400# fall to a .357 Mag.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Huntfish247 said:


> Rugers and Redhawk and Super Redhawk, S&W Models 29 and 69, Taurus Raging Bull and Tracker - all are great double action .44 magnum revolvers available with a 4" barrel, one of which is bound to tickle your fancy.
> 
> Other cartridges are out there but the .44 Mag is hard to top for power, versatility and economy.
> 
> I'm not a fan of ported hunting pistols BTW, too hard on the ears.


I'll second this, except I'll add that I recommend you also look at the single action revolvers from those same brands. In bush where there are large animals that are dangerous, I carry a Ruger Super Blackhawk (4.5" barrel). I just prefer a single action--you just need to choose which you prefer. Don't get caught up in opinions that double action revolvers are safer on the fly, you'd be shocked how fast you can draw a hammer back. The nice thing about the Ruger magnums is that they are one of the few magnum revolvers rated to be able to shoot the super hot loaded +P+ rounds (e.g., by Buffalo Bore), which are said to provide ballistics in a .44mag that are nearly equal to a .454, out of a long enough barrel, they're providing 1600ft/lbs of energy. That'll do the trick. 

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=54 

I also recommend not even bothering with any of the heavy mags (.357mag and bigger) with barrels less than 5.5". I actually recommend a 7" barrel for a .44mag. You lose so much velocity from magnum revolver loads with short barrel revolvers. People get hung up thinking they need the shortest barrel that is made to carry in the woods, when magnum revolvers are big and heafty to begin with (it's not like you're shoving them in the small of your back or hiding them in your pocket), and carrying a 7" barrel off your belt really isn't much bigger of a deal than a 3.75". Just my two cents.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I like bandoliers for big revolvers. Especially if they have optics.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Your odds of ever seeing a wild hog in Michigan are so remote, I don't think pig hunting should come into the picture. The exception might be if you live next to a kid that yearly raises 4H pigs. For some reason 4Hers don't seem to fence in their pigs as well as their steers.

L & O


----------



## manuelmaynard (Mar 4, 2016)

You can use hand guns like .44 Remington Magnum, the .357mag or you can also use deer rifles for hunting pigs.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

junkman said:


> I would think a big powerful one.I have heard that if you just wing em they can come after you.So make the first one count.


They likely will. Scary. Good thing for me the big boar was wounded enough it couldn't chase me very far. Will post pic another time.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Have hunted 'em in TX with 357 mag; took this 150#er in FL a few yrs ago, he chased me but couldn't run for long; in future I'll likely opt for a rifle for the sake of the animal and mine.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I took one in Florida also.I used my .45-70.Even with a perfect heart/lung shot he still ran about fifty yards at top speed before he crashed.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Buckbaker said:


> Might be too big. Big is good, control is better.
> Recoil doesn't bother me much but I will admit that it affects my accuracy.


Wondering if you've decided? There seems to be a lot of good comments posted.

From what you and others wrote, and if you're just carrying as an extra side piece in case of an opportunity, sounds like you might like a 357.

I carry a 6" Ruger GP100 357mag. It's very comfortable, and fairly accurate with a little practice. Whatever the brand, it sounds like a 6" 357mag may be right. I'm no expert and not a big guy, but the kick is no bother though at the range it sounds like a cannon (from neighbor's reactions).

[Not to highjack your thread, so I'll search for or start another...also wanting more input from members on sightings / areas in MI. Since my first hog hunt in 2008 in TX, I started reading and was surprised to 'learn' that wild/feral pigs were epidemic in many states including MI. Though however I've looked, have never seen sign despite all the rhetoric regarding damage.]


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Still haven't decided. Been recovering from shoulder surgery so still a bit off from shooting. I've always liked single action pistols but not unwilling to try a double. 
I do think I might go with a 357 or 44 though. I've shot both before with no problems.


----------



## walleyerock (Jul 16, 2004)

Lamarsh said:


> I'll second this, except I'll add that I recommend you also look at the single action revolvers from those same brands. In bush where there are large animals that are dangerous, I carry a Ruger Super Blackhawk (4.5" barrel). I just prefer a single action--you just need to choose which you prefer. Don't get caught up in opinions that double action revolvers are safer on the fly, you'd be shocked how fast you can draw a hammer back. The nice thing about the Ruger magnums is that they are one of the few magnum revolvers rated to be able to shoot the super hot loaded +P+ rounds (e.g., by Buffalo Bore), which are said to provide ballistics in a .44mag that are nearly equal to a .454, out of a long enough barrel, they're providing 1600ft/lbs of energy. That'll do the trick.
> 
> https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=54
> 
> I also recommend not even bothering with any of the heavy mags (.357mag and bigger) with barrels less than 5.5". I actually recommend a 7" barrel for a .44mag. You lose so much velocity from magnum revolver loads with short barrel revolvers. People get hung up thinking they need the shortest barrel that is made to carry in the woods, when magnum revolvers are big and heafty to begin with (it's not like you're shoving them in the small of your back or hiding them in your pocket), and carrying a 7" barrel off your belt really isn't much bigger of a deal than a 3.75". Just my two cents.


I have a 9.5" Super Redhawk in .44 Mag. I only shot Single Action as like the lighter trigger pull. For me I like the Redhawk's grips versus the Blackhawk, just me


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think it matters, without thumbs I don't think they will be able shoot any pistol.


----------



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

Buckbaker said:


> Thinking about getting a new pistol. Thought I might carry it in areas where pigs have been reported on the odd chance that I might come across one. Any thoughts on a good gun/caliber for pigs?


Glock G20, 10mm auto. 15 rds. similar to 357 mag, only heaver bullet, it will put a 230 gr hard cast lead out at about 1150 fps, 600 ft lbs. and do it fast. lighter weight gun also and packs well. I EDC mine at times.

Jim


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

People are taking hogs with airguns these days, I belong to an airgun forum and there's a guy that hunts them regularly with 25fpe airguns in Hawaii, there's an outfit right here in Michigan that's called Extreme Big Bore Airguns that produces some of the most powerful air guns made. I just ordered a .25 cal Marauder myself from Crosman(they had a sale that I just couldn't turn down) and I'm seriously thinking of hunting Coyote with it.

*This Russian Boar was taken with our .72 cal pistol with air, with a 437 grain Mr. Hollowpoint slug by Mr. Hollowpoint himself, with the legendary Ted Nugent, at 400 FPE on air and close to 1000 FPE on helium.*


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

Also I'm also really into metal detecting and several years back I was in Scotts Michigan metal detecting around an old farmhouse foundation along with a friend and we were confronted by 2 big feral hogs unarmed. Well needless to say it was a very scary situation because we were both unarmed not even thinking something like this would happen but luckily we were able to shake them after climbing a tree and finally they took off.

Shot placement is what counts when hunting with an airgun(or any gun for that matter) and if you're able to shoot them in the head it's good and heart shots will do a job on them too.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

What round were you guys using in the 357 magnums? grains? hard cast?,etc.


----------



## youp (Jan 5, 2017)

Its about the bullet construction and placement. Hard cast, flat metplate ,heavy for caliber bullet. Good to go bear or hog. 

Hollow polnts? "I told you so!"


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

When I lived in Texas years ago, I hunted javelina with a Ruger Redhawk in .44 mag. That was before the wild hog population went crazy down there.


----------

